# Notice at work, a few questions



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

So I may be handing in my notice in the next few weeks if a job offer comes through. I know there are some knowledge folk on here and wanted to ask a few questions.

My notice period is 2 calendar months, does that mean if I hand in my notice on the 9th January, my last day will be 9th March?

Also can I hand in my notice ealrier? What I mean is can I hand in my notice on 9th January and then state in the notice letter my last day will be 23rd March i.e. giving more than 2 calendar months notice or can they force me to leave by the 9th of march?

Any advice is much appreciated 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

You can extend with some company’s yeah as you would also be helping them if it’s a skilled job for example. You could offer to retrain people and stay on a few weeks to help out.

And yes your last day would be the dates you said.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

My advice 

1. Don’t hand notice in till you have another contract (not just a verbal offer)

2. If you don’t want to leave till 23rd March - best just to wait to hand your notice in. I don’t think you gain anything by handing it in early- you just open the possibility of your employment ending sooner than you had wished.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Firstly, congratulations on the [possible] new job.. :thumb:

A word of advice if I may, in that regard. Be sure you have the letter of confirmation/contract signed and in your possession BEFORE you hand in your notice at your present job.

You'd not be the first to make that simple error - I've seen it happen in the past where, despite verbal assurances that "the job's yours", it never materialised and the person was then out of a job, having tendered their notice/resignation. In one case, they managed to 'reverse' their decision, but only after effectively 'begging' their current employer to keep them on. [And, no...it wasn't me ]

As for the rest of your question(s), given what you write I'd say your final working day in scenario 1) would be 9th March. As for 'early' resignation, I suspect that will depend on the terms of your particular Contract of Employment. I can see no reason why you'd a) want to give more than the required period of notice, and b) they could not then insist that you honour the two months notice period, insisting that you finish on the appropriate date.

It MAY be that they'd accede to your request, but I wouldn't bank on it -particularly if things are a) acrimonious or b) commercially sensitive.

My best advise, clearly I'm no employment lawyer, would be to seek professional advice - forums are all very well but on occasion you might be inadvertently given incorrect advice [such as I MAY just have given, for example  ]

Hopefully, someone who can say for sure will be along to advise soon?

EDIT: FJ1000 beat me to the post, but it seems our advice is broadly the same.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratulation on the new role!

As above do wait until you have any offer in writing and make sure its details are exactly what you require/expect.

If you give 2 months notice and want your last day to be 23/3/18 then notice should be done/dated 24/1/18

All the best
sbm


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

It may be that your employer allows you to leave early if it suits both parties. Otherwise, just give two months, but as everyone has said, make sure you have a signed contract in your hand before doing anything.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

If they send me a contract in the post am I protected from there on, or do I sign and send back recorded delivery etc and then hand in my notice?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Read your current contract very well, some companies state 2 full calender month, this would mean the end of March (mainly high skilled and management jobs) 
Make sure you recieve your new contract and its a nice gesture to accept it in a letter to the correct person.

Having a new contract doesn't mean you are protected, you are not protected until you start, and even than very little in your probation period.
Only after 2 years you start recieving the full rights in case of redundancy etc. 

Don't let you put of by this, as millions before and after you have done it or will do it. 
Sometimes its the only way to build a career and moving companies (if not too often) is good for your CV (experience, not afraid to do a step in the dark to better yourself)


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you got any holidays left to take, I know some make you use them others pay you the days.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Totally agree with getting confirmation in writing as discussed before but surprised nobody has mentioned that depending on the circumstances of your resignation, the best place to start would be to talk to your current employer/line manager. Obviously if you are leaving due to an irreparable issue then this may not be feasible but if you are parting on good terms then it would make sense to work together to reach an amicable arrangement.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

wish wash said:


> Have you got any holidays left to take, I know some make you use them others pay you the days.


Our holidays run from Jan to Dec, you get 2 days per full calendar month worked. So if I work until end of march I have 6 days to take.

Also bear in mind I have Feb half term off, about 5.5 days. That has been approved.


Mcpx said:


> Totally agree with getting confirmation in writing as discussed before but surprised nobody has mentioned that depending on the circumstances of your resignation, the best place to start would be to talk to your current employer/line manager. Obviously if you are leaving due to an irreparable issue then this may not be feasible but if you are parting on good terms then it would make sense to work together to reach an amicable arrangement.


With this place, it's best I tell them when I'm going rather than open up the discussion as they will prob take the Michael. Give them a finger they'll take the arm!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jimi_boom (Dec 28, 2010)

Congratulations

First of all if you are going to a rival company or a competitor be aware that you may be asked to leave in the spot, you would be entitled to the full notice period paid however I would also suggest talking to you future employer to see if you can start any earlier if needed.

If that isn't the case and they don't want you until the end of March don't hand in your notice until the 24th as stated previously. The reason for this is that technically they could ask you to leave 2 months after you hand your notice in and then you could be stuck for a few weeks.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Fyi I haven't got anything yet, not even a verbal offer, but they said they would get back to me this week as they needed some sort of approval and the relevant people were out of the office at the back end of December.

Thanks for all the info chaps.



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Estoril-5 said:


> Fyi I haven't got anything yet, not even a verbal offer, but they said they would get back to me this week as they needed some sort of approval and the relevant people were out of the office at the back end of December.
> 
> Thanks for all the info chaps.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Sorry man but do not get too excited about the job, as of this post when you hand you resignation letter must be the least of your worries.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

DimitriUK said:


> Sorry man but do not get too excited about the job, as of this post when you hand you resignation letter must be the least of your worries.


I didn't quite understand what you mean buddy?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Just had a call to say they've made an offer which I have verbally accepted, they are starting the paperwork and contract should be here this week hopefully. 

They need to me to provide two references.

Anticipated start date is 9th April 2018.

Would the two references be my current employer and the one previous one?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Well done fella!

My industry (finance) is a bit weird about references so I can’t answer that one! Sounds reasonable though

Whoever you name - probably a good idea to give them a heads up that a call is coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Estoril-5 said:


> I didn't quite understand what you mean buddy?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Till you have a contract on your hands assume that you do not have a job offer.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Estoril-5 said:


> Just had a call to say they've made an offer which I have verbally accepted, they are starting the paperwork and contract should be here this week hopefully.
> 
> They need to me to provide two references.
> 
> ...


Congrats that is good news, make sure that you give your notice at the date09/04/2018 - notice period.

References need to be from two people that you trust and have worked with.

Employers references are a waste as they are a standard format that says virtually nothing and none pays any attention too.

Do not ask for employer's reference till you had the contract signed.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

DimitriUK said:


> Congrats that is good news, make sure that you give your notice at the date09/04/2018 - notice period.
> 
> References need to be from two people that you trust and have worked with.
> 
> ...


Thing is, if I sign the contract and supply two people for reference, surely they will know before I hand my notice in and hence the word might spread before I tell my boss?

Previously I have just put the HR Department of the current and previous company I have worked for as the two referees - reading the replies I guess this is a no no.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Update, I had the contract come through on Friday digitally i.e. got an email to say log onto their portal. They said theres no pen signing it's all done digitally online now.

So I logged into the portal, reviewed the contract. It was as we had agreed, so i signed it I.e. clicked a button.

Didn't ask for references but I think that's yet to come.

Now a bit more info into the situation, I did something to protect myself. I told my employer to be I had a 3 month notice period but in reality it's only 2 months, so basically I gave myself 1 months extra allowance.

The reason for doing so is that I wanted the contract signed and all references done etc and confirmation that all is well before I hand in my notice. So if anything doesn't work out I won't have to go begging for my old job back, I can just pretend nothing happened. If something goes wrong after a month i.e. once I hand my notice in I'm stuffed, bit hoping that won't happen.

So just to make it a bit more clearer. Told new employer on 3rd January when we spoke on phone I have 3 months notice which would mean start new job on 3rd April.

She said next induction day is 9th April. Sorted. Agreed start date 9th April.

Signed contract on 5th January digitally. Waiting for email asking me to supply references.

Will be handing in notice to current employer on 8th February (2 calendar months notice) so my last day will be 8th April which happens to be a Sunday.

Phew!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"I told my employer to be I had a 3 month notice period but in reality it's only 2 months"

I wish you all the best in your new position, but imo it's not a good idea to start off with a 'variation of the truth'. Just saying......


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> "I told my employer to be I had a 3 month notice period but in reality it's only 2 months"
> 
> I wish you all the best in your new position, but imo it's not a good idea to start off with a 'variation of the truth'. Just saying......


Just to clarify on this, what I told them was that I had a project to deliver by the end of March (i.e. end of financial year) and wanted to fulfill that as it was in the final stages, and hence wanted to start after that which equates to approx 3 months. They were happy with that.

My actual notice period is 2 calendar months.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> Read your current contract very well, some companies state 2 full calender month, this would mean the end of March (mainly high skilled and management jobs)
> Make sure you recieve your new contract and its a nice gesture to accept it in a letter to the correct person.
> 
> Having a new contract doesn't mean you are protected, you are not protected until you start, and even than very little in your probation period.
> ...


I'm so glad I read my contract again. I would have landed myself in deep doodoo.

My contract states (word for word)

"the company will give you two calendar months notice of termination of employment. You will be required to give the company two complete calendar months notice".

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

_Always_ read the small print


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Estoril-5 said:


> ...Didn't ask for references but I think that's yet to come....


It would be very odd for a new employer to offer the job and issue/sign the contract before taking up references. They would usually do this after a successful interview, and before making the formal job offer (some employers take up references prior to the interview -something I disagree with because if you have several unsuccessful interviews, your referees are likely to get a little hacked off with answering requests for their opinion of you).

If your new employer is going to take up references after offering you the job and 'signing' contracts, do they have some clause allowing them to withdraw the offer if they find the references are not to their liking ?(if not, there is no point in them taking up your references).

In my own case, my referees have rarely been contacted by my new employers at all.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Mugwump said:


> It would be very odd for a new employer to offer the job and issue/sign the contract before taking up references. They would usually do this after a successful interview, and before making the formal job offer (some employers take up references prior to the interview -something I disagree with because if you have several unsuccessful interviews, your referees are likely to get a little hacked off with answering requests for their opinion of you).
> 
> If your new employer is going to take up references after offering you the job and 'signing' contracts, do they have some clause allowing them to withdraw the offer if they find the references are not to their liking ?(if not, there is no point in them taking up your references).
> 
> In my own case, my referees have rarely been contacted by my new employers at all.


I asked about this and they said taking up references, photo ID etc will be done as part of the new starter process once the contract has been signed.

I thought it was odd but, that's what I was told.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Required periods of notice are a minimum - you are free to give your employer as much notice as you wish. Once you have given them notice and specified at date at which your employment will terminate, they cannot terminate your employment sooner without very good reason (for example, if your job was to become redundant sooner than the end of the extended notice period you may have given them - of course they could not then employ a new worker in your role for a minimum of 6 months otherwise it would count as unfair dismissal). 

In some businesses, especially where sensitive information may be involved, the employer may not require the employee to work out their notice (put them on so-called 'gardening leave'), but they will still have to pay the wages up to the end of the notice period. 

However, there was a court case a few years ago where an employee handed his notice in and was immediately put on gardening leave against his wishes. The court ruled that an employer cannot insist on an employee being made to leave prior to the termination date, and that the employee must be allowed to work out their notice period if they wish (but there surely can't be many people who would object to staying at home on full pay for a week or two).


----------

